# Client-Server-Client Verbindung



## wSam (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe einen Client und einen Server erstellt. Diese können schon miteinander kommunizieren. Jedoch möchte ich nun von Client (via Server) zu Client kommunizieren. Sodass ich immer ein Paar Clients habe. 

Hat mir da irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich da die Nachrichten zwischenspeichern, und an den richtigen Client weiterleiten kann?


```
public void run()
  {
    try
    {
      PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(socket.getOutputStream(), true);
      BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket
          .getInputStream()));

      String inputLine, outputLine;
      KnockKnockProtocol kkp = new KnockKnockProtocol();
      outputLine = kkp.processInput(null);
      out.println(outputLine);

      while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null)
      {
      	System.out.println("waiting...");
        outputLine = kkp.processInput(inputLine);
        System.out.println(outputLine);
        out.println(outputLine);
        if (outputLine.equals("Bye"))
          break;
      }
      out.close();
      in.close();
      socket.close();

    }
    catch (IOException e)
    {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruss


----------



## Zilchinger (5. Juli 2006)

Hi,
im Prinzip, mußt Du dafür ein ein kleines Registraturkonzept verwenden.
Z.B sowas:
Alle Clients müssen sich am Server anmelden. Somit kennt der Server jeden einzelnen Client. Nun schickst Du dem Server eine Nachricht und sagst im gleichzeit an wenn Diese nachricht gehen soll. Ist nur ein Beispiel

Am besten Du schaust Dir mal den ein oder anderen Quelltext für einen Chat an. Da ist das oft so realisiert.


----------

